# Rachel Khoo - The Little Paris Kitchen



## fat Andy (Apr 9, 2012)

Wow - Rachel Khoo, where did she come from all of a sudden.
Now I want to eat all Parisien!


----------



## zenie (Apr 9, 2012)

Yeh I've been loving ALL of them. Catch up if you haven't seen them, she made these awesome little egg/bacon crock things on the first one.


----------



## fat Andy (Apr 9, 2012)

zenie said:


> Yeh I've been loving ALL of them. Catch up if you haven't seen them, she made these awesome little egg/bacon crock things on the first one.


I'm slightly ashamed to admit that it isn't just the food.........................


----------



## Firky (Apr 10, 2012)

I hope her ovaries explode.

Horrid woman. Terrible TV. Things like this make me wish I didn't gladly pay the licence fee.


----------



## MrSki (Apr 10, 2012)

firky said:


> I hope her ovaries explode.
> 
> Horrid woman. Terrible TV. Things like this make me wish I didn't gladly pay the licence fee.


turn over then.


----------



## mrs quoad (Apr 10, 2012)

Is she the one with the adverts where she signs something with a fountain pen?

I _really _want to see what the nib is on that.


----------



## Firky (Apr 10, 2012)

MrSki said:


> turn over then.


 
I've never seen a single episode. Why would I?


----------



## Chz (Apr 10, 2012)

It's not bad overall, but I hate her self-congratulatory monologue. Blahblahblah about her recipe "It's excellent, of course!".


----------



## madzone (Apr 10, 2012)

Just reading the title makes me want to kick her in the cunt.


----------



## Chz (Apr 10, 2012)

It helps that her name keeps reminding me of the award-winning "Cooking With Poo". Makes me giggle.


----------



## madzone (Apr 10, 2012)

Chz said:


> It helps that her name keeps reminding me of the award-winning "Cooking With Poo". Makes me giggle.


I want to go on one of her courses


----------



## zenie (Apr 10, 2012)

fat Andy said:


> I'm slightly ashamed to admit that it isn't just the food.........................


 
Young Nigella anyone? I think she's perfectly sweet


----------



## revol68 (Apr 11, 2012)

Calls herself a young food creative, ergo needs shooting!


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 11, 2012)

madzone said:


> Just reading the title makes me want to kick her in the cunt.



That's right. It's awful when women make something of themselves.


----------



## madzone (Apr 11, 2012)

Mr Moose said:


> That's right. It's awful when women make something of themselves.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 11, 2012)

she is good looking but her cooking sounds whack


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 11, 2012)

madzone said:


>



Bon response.


----------



## madzone (Apr 11, 2012)

Mr Moose said:


> Bon response.


Appropriate response to a fucking stupid statement


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 11, 2012)

madzone said:


> Appropriate response to a fucking stupid statement



Which was no more seriously meant than your own.


----------



## madzone (Apr 11, 2012)

Mr Moose said:


> Which was no more seriously meant than your own.


I was perfectly serious. Can't even stand the advert.


----------



## Santino (Apr 11, 2012)

A couple of her recipes looked ok, but others looked rubbish. Cassoulet soup? Fuck off more like.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 11, 2012)

She hasn't managed to persuade me to eat anything land-based that had legs = FAIL


----------



## sojourner (Apr 11, 2012)

Oh come the fuck on. The entire premise of it is enough to raise my hackles.  Oooo it's a tiny kitchen, ooo int it like Paris cos she's got red lippy on and a little black pony tail. Fuck OFF.  Every fucking council flat/house I've ever lived in or seen has a tiny fucking kitchen. It's not FUN, it's not a CHALLENGE, it's a piss-take and a bloody nightmare!!!

Fucking paris kitchen me ARSE.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 11, 2012)

occupy it if you hate it so much ladies. Paris kitchen 68


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 11, 2012)

sojourner said:


> Oh come the fuck on. The entire premise of it is enough to raise my hackles. Oooo it's a tiny kitchen, ooo int it like Paris cos she's got red lippy on and a little black pony tail. Fuck OFF. Every fucking council flat/house I've ever lived in or seen has a tiny fucking kitchen. It's not FUN, it's not a CHALLENGE, it's a piss-take and a bloody nightmare!!!
> 
> Fucking paris kitchen me ARSE.


 
Exactly my thoughts when I saw the adverts for this. She and her little Paris kitchen can both fuck off


----------



## Cid (Apr 11, 2012)

But everything about it's so bijou, and she's so lovely - really quirky, and look how she just uses little tricks, but the Parisians never notice, because everyone loves her and her cooking!? Hey, not only is she good at cooking, she's _kooky_. She's the Zooey Deschanel of the kitchen!

<stabs self in face>


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 11, 2012)

Khoo's kitchen is actually more "bedsit" - perhaps that's the target audience ?

I suppose it could be worse - another "property" programme - but it's rather light-weight and too much of the cook and not enough of the food. ... I have to confess I find the Hairy Bikers a bit like that too ... Hugh has pretty well covered it all.

For those with cable, I've found PBS's "America's Test Kitchen" fairly interesting a couple of times. http://www.americastestkitchen.com/ - it leans a little in the Blumenthal direction in terms of finding the perfect way to do classic dishes.


----------



## krtek a houby (Apr 11, 2012)

firky said:


> I've never seen a single episode. Why would I?


 So how can you tell it's terrible tv, then?


----------



## mrs quoad (Apr 11, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> I have to confess I find the Hairy Bikers a bit like that too ...


The few times I've caught any of the Hairy Bikers, I've found myself thinking "Jesus fucking wept, you can't seriously be eating that shit, man."


----------



## Firky (Apr 11, 2012)

sojourner said:


> Oh come the fuck on. The entire premise of it is enough to raise my hackles. Oooo it's a tiny kitchen, ooo int it like Paris cos she's got red lippy on and a little black pony tail. Fuck OFF. Every fucking council flat/house I've ever lived in or seen has a tiny fucking kitchen. It's not FUN, it's not a CHALLENGE, it's a piss-take and a bloody nightmare!!!
> 
> Fucking paris kitchen me ARSE.


 
I Assume she's probably some niece or friend's daughter of a producer at the BBC. The whole thing stinks of, "oh what can we do with Rachel? She's beautiful, she can boil an egg and lives in a bed sit. Thick as fuck too. I'm sure if we stick her pretty face on a TV programme naive cunts will lap it up. Then we can put her recipes in a book, with a photo of her on the cover. Sell it for £20 around Christmas time as a lovely little stocking filler".

Blurgh. Whole thing makes me seethe. It's incredibly BBC, and if anything, as you said insulting.


I'd much rather whatch Rachel Khoo, Down and Out in Paris and London.


----------



## madzone (Apr 11, 2012)

krtek a houby said:


> So how can you tell it's terrible tv, then?


The concept should tell you all you need to know


----------



## Lea (Apr 11, 2012)

I'm wondering why she has to live in a tiny bedsit and use it as a restaurant if she has her own cookery programme on TV!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 11, 2012)

krtek a houby said:


> So how can you tell it's terrible tv, then?


Tbf the advert was enough for me to think "fuck that shit, it looks annoying" and the little clips I have seen of the programme have not convinced me any different.


----------



## Santino (Apr 11, 2012)

She's my favourite Malaysian-Chinese-Austrian food writer.


----------



## Santino (Apr 11, 2012)

And also my least favourite.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 11, 2012)

Lea said:


> I'm wondering why she has to live in a tiny bedsit and use it as a restaurant if she has her own cookery programme on TV!


 
Paris ain't cheap, and one wonders what she'll do once the series is over and the coffee table books are remaindered ...


----------



## Firky (Apr 11, 2012)

Go back to noshing off her uncle at the BBC.

Release some "mini" cookware with her name on it?

Can't exactly imagine her selling her little arsehole on the Paris Metro.


----------



## mrs quoad (Apr 11, 2012)

firky said:


> I Assume she's probably some niece or friend's daughter of a producer at the BBC. The whole thing stinks of, "oh what can we do with Rachel? She's beautiful, she can boil an egg and lives in a bed sit. Thick as fuck too. I'm sure if we stick her pretty face on a TV programme naive cunts will lap it up.


Rachel Khoogarty.


----------



## sojourner (Apr 11, 2012)

firky said:


> I Assume she's probably some niece or friend's daughter of a producer at the BBC. The whole thing stinks of, "oh what can we do with Rachel? She's beautiful, she can boil an egg and lives in a bed sit. Thick as fuck too. I'm sure if we stick her pretty face on a TV programme naive cunts will lap it up. Then we can put her recipes in a book, with a photo of her on the cover. Sell it for £20 around Christmas time as a lovely little stocking filler".
> 
> Blurgh. Whole thing makes me seethe. It's incredibly BBC, and if anything, as you said insulting.
> 
> ...


Agree!

I'd like to see 'Rachel Khoo trying to survive on the dole in a cold, draughty, damp hovel with a tiny kitchen' - just think, she wouldn't even be able to afford actual shampoo to wash her hair, never mind £50 a throw posh lippy.


----------



## machine cat (Apr 11, 2012)

I haven't seen the show or adverts but reading the title makes me want to vomit!


----------



## Cid (Apr 11, 2012)

She's ex fashion PR, just in case anyone needed more fuel for the fires of vitriol.


----------



## sojourner (Apr 11, 2012)

Cid said:


> She's ex fashion PR, just in case anyone needed more fuel for the fires of vitriol.


----------



## Firky (Apr 11, 2012)

LETS GO TO PARIS AND BUILD THE BITCH A LARGE KITCHEN!!!


----------



## Lea (Apr 11, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> Paris ain't cheap, and one wonders what she'll do once the series is over and the coffee table books are remaindered ...


 
Yes, but with a cookery programme she could at least afford a deux pieces (1 bed 1 lounge) flat. Her flat is like under 30 metres sq and she has to fold up her futon every morning. It's like a student's studio flat.


----------



## Firky (Apr 11, 2012)

You honestly think she lives there? Oh God. 

Go outside and fetch me a long stand will you?


----------



## Lea (Apr 11, 2012)

She might do!


----------



## Firky (Apr 11, 2012)

She might, yeah. I give you that. She _might_.


----------



## Lea (Apr 11, 2012)

And you are the infamous Firky I keep hearing about.

I didn't think you existed! But you might do, you might do!


----------



## Firky (Apr 11, 2012)

I was martyred by U75 by and rose again at Easter.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Apr 11, 2012)

sojourner said:


> Oh come the fuck on. The entire premise of it is enough to raise my hackles. Oooo it's a tiny kitchen, ooo int it like Paris cos she's got red lippy on and a little black pony tail. Fuck OFF. Every fucking council flat/house I've ever lived in or seen has a tiny fucking kitchen. It's not FUN, it's not a CHALLENGE, it's a piss-take and a bloody nightmare!!!
> 
> Fucking paris kitchen me ARSE.


 
Yes! THIS! 

And look at me communicating with the stall holders in Le marché français, in _PARIS,_ no less!  


p.s. 'Le marché français' is in GREEN TEXT cos it was easier for me to find it typed correctly in Google, then c & p, than to try and work out how the fuck to do it using my own keyboard._ 'Non!' _


----------



## Schmetterling (Apr 11, 2012)

Santino said:


> She's my favourite Malaysian-Chinese-Austrian food writer.


Name two more... 


firky said:


> LETS GO TO PARIS AND BUILD THE BITCH A LARGE KITCHEN!!!


And let's call it an Intervention!


----------



## MrSki (Apr 11, 2012)

firky said:


> I've never seen a single episode. Why would I?


Probably for the same reason you can be bothered to post about it even though you have not watched it. At least if you watched it you could slag it off proper like.


----------



## krtek a houby (Apr 11, 2012)

firky said:


> I Assume she's probably some niece or friend's daughter of a producer at the BBC. The whole thing stinks of, "oh what can we do with Rachel? She's beautiful, she can boil an egg and lives in a bed sit. Thick as fuck too. I'm sure if we stick her pretty face on a TV programme naive cunts will lap it up. Then we can put her recipes in a book, with a photo of her on the cover. Sell it for £20 around Christmas time as a lovely little stocking filler".
> 
> Blurgh. Whole thing makes me seethe. It's incredibly BBC, and if anything, as you said insulting.
> 
> ...


 
You assume a lot, without watching the actual show. Interesting.


----------



## krtek a houby (Apr 11, 2012)

madzone said:


> The concept should tell you all you need to know


 
Meh. I think the concept of "firky" getting irked points me in the right direction


----------



## madzone (Apr 11, 2012)

krtek a houby said:


> Meh. I think the concept of "firky" getting irked points me in the right direction


 Do you _luff_ her?


----------



## krtek a houby (Apr 11, 2012)

madzone said:


> Do you _luff_ her?


 
Jealous, are we


----------



## madzone (Apr 11, 2012)

krtek a houby said:


> Jealous, are we


 *snort*

If _that's_ what floats yer boat hun ....


----------



## krtek a houby (Apr 11, 2012)

madzone said:


> *snort*
> 
> If _that's_ what floats yer boat hun ....


 
Don't you snort at me, petal. Love begins in the kitchen.


----------



## madzone (Apr 11, 2012)

krtek a houby said:


> Don't you snort at me, petal. Love begins in the kitchen.


 Petal. _Petal_.


----------



## krtek a houby (Apr 11, 2012)

madzone said:


> Petal. _Petal_.


 
hun, _hun_


----------



## madzone (Apr 11, 2012)

krtek a houby said:


> hun, _hun_


 What's going to start in my kitchen is you, quietly sobbing


----------



## krtek a houby (Apr 11, 2012)

madzone said:


> What's going to start in my kitchen is you, quietly sobbing


 
Medium, rare or well done? Make sure you tenderise me first


----------



## madzone (Apr 11, 2012)

krtek a houby said:


> Medium, rare or well done? Make sure you tenderise me first


 10/10 for tenacity.


----------



## zenie (Apr 11, 2012)

Bunch of boring bastards, right little cute cooking programme this is


----------



## Firky (Apr 11, 2012)

krtek a houby said:


> Meh. I think the concept of "firky" getting irked points me in the right direction


 
You can try


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Apr 11, 2012)

madzone said:


> Do you _luff_ her?


 
I _luff _her unashamedly. Show's a reasonably diverting half hour on a Monday evening too.


----------



## Espresso (Apr 11, 2012)

I think she overdoes the "Oooh! I'm such a scatterbrained little girly-wirly, me" carry on. But seeing as she's not old enough to get away with the campy vampy trampy caper that Nigella has made her own, I suppose she needs some sort of trademark behaviour. All the telly chefs with their own programmes have got one, so it must be mandatory.

The food looks alright and the programme looks alright. She's not inspired me to make anything of hers and I'm very suggestible when it comes to cookery programmes so alright is about the size of it.


----------



## madzone (Apr 11, 2012)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> I _luff _her unashamedly. Show's a reasonably diverting half hour on a Monday evening too.


 Yeah but you're young and you don't really know any better.


----------



## fat Andy (Apr 11, 2012)

firky said:


> I'm sure if we stick her pretty face on a TV programme naive cunts will lap it up.


 
Not sure i like being referred to as a "naive cunt", seems a little harsh.
It was such a simple post after all. I was bored and surfing the 100's of channels of insufferable crap, when up pops this rather attractive girl, in Paris, cooking. Frankly I couldn't give a stuff if her kitchen is small, if it's a set up to buy a book, or if she is loathed because she was a fashion student.

I THOUGHT SHE WAS A HOTTIE.....................OK!


----------



## Firky (Apr 11, 2012)

fat Andy said:


> Not sure i like being referred to as a "naive cunt", seems a little harsh.
> It was such a simple post after all. I was bored and surfing the 100's of channels of insufferable crap, when up pops this rather attractive girl, in Paris, cooking. Frankly I couldn't give a stuff if her kitchen is small, if it's a set up to buy a book, or if she is loathed because she was a fashion student.
> 
> I THOUGHT SHE WAS A HOTTIE.....................OK!


----------



## sheothebudworths (Apr 11, 2012)

fat Andy said:


> Not sure i like being referred to as a "naive cunt", seems a little harsh.
> It was such a simple post after all. I was bored and surfing the 100's of channels of insufferable crap, when up pops this rather attractive girl, in Paris, cooking. Frankly I couldn't give a stuff if her kitchen is small, if it's a set up to buy a book, or if she is loathed because she was a fashion student.
> 
> I THOUGHT SHE WAS A HOTTIE.....................OK!


 
And then you started a THREAD about her


----------



## Big Gunz (Apr 11, 2012)

fat Andy said:


> Not sure i like being referred to as a "naive cunt", seems a little harsh.
> It was such a simple post after all. I was bored and surfing the 100's of channels of insufferable crap, when up pops this rather attractive girl, in Paris, cooking. Frankly I couldn't give a stuff if her kitchen is small, if it's a set up to buy a book, or if she is loathed because she was a fashion student.
> 
> I THOUGHT SHE WAS A HOTTIE.....................OK!


 
Ugly chefs have feelings too.


----------



## fat Andy (Apr 11, 2012)

sheothebudworths said:


> And then you started a THREAD about her


Exactly!  Don't recall this much angst and gnashing of teeth on the Alice Roberts threads.


----------



## fat Andy (Apr 11, 2012)

firky said:


>


 
Charming!


----------



## Firky (Apr 11, 2012)

Perhaps because Alice Roberts has worked to get at where she is?


----------



## Cid (Apr 11, 2012)

Fat 'uous comparison' Andy.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 11, 2012)

Alice Roberts Little CERN Laboratory


----------



## madzone (Apr 12, 2012)

firky said:


> Perhaps because Alice Roberts has worked to get at where she is?


And she's not some twee, ditsy, 'oh I'm such a little fluffhead but look at my quaint tiny flat where I coyly entertain with my dainty pastries' twat selling some manufactured lifestyle to people who have just lost their working tax credits and are quite possibly going to have to move their entire family into some fucking bedsit IN HULL 

Alice Roberts doesn't trade on anything apart from the fact that she knows what the fuck she's talking about.

I could crush a macaroon, I really could.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 12, 2012)

madzone said:


> Alice Roberts doesn't trade on anything apart from the fact that she knows what the fuck she's talking about.


That's a teeny bit rose-tinted ...  she walked through the rift valley with no hat.


----------



## seeformiles (Apr 12, 2012)

Mrs SFM wanted me to watch this but I thought it was a wee bit too cutsie for my tastes and went for a rather satisfying dump instead.


----------



## sojourner (Apr 12, 2012)

madzone said:


> And she's not some twee, ditsy, 'oh I'm such a little fluffhead but look at my quaint tiny flat where I coyly entertain with my dainty pastries' twat selling some manufactured lifestyle to people who have just lost their working tax credits and are quite possibly going to have to move their entire family into some fucking bedsit IN HULL
> 
> Alice Roberts doesn't trade on anything apart from the fact that she knows what the fuck she's talking about.
> 
> I could crush a macaroon, I really could.


this


----------



## mrs quoad (Apr 12, 2012)

madzone said:


> Alice Roberts doesn't trade on anything apart from the fact that she knows what the fuck she's talking about.


The couple of times we (briefly) saw her, we got the impression she was trading quiet heavily on her frontage, too. And not so much, if not not entirely, on her knowing what the fuck she's talking about.

A very lazy trawl of related Urban quotes confirms 



ernestolynch said:


> On Coast just now, BBC2, about 7:30, looking at WWII radar stuff. Wearing a purple (burgundy?) windcheater. Dunno about underwear, possibly none.





ernestolynch said:


> I think she'd have got a bit sweaty in that wet-weather gear, so probably had a shower soon after the shoot, scrubbed herself *in the nip*.


 


teccuk said:


> Oh god please stop.
> 
> Stood next to her in a gig once. Managed to behave to.


 


scooter said:


> She looks a bit distracted in this programme. I think she might be thinking about me.


 


Lakina said:


> imho Alice Roberts only got job because she looks goods. Somewhere out there is a far better / older female anatomist who was passed over because they were not pretty enough to be on TV.
> 
> I prefer radio.


 
There are loads, loads more on the Alice Roberts Watch thread. And perhaps the other one, too.


----------



## Big Gunz (Apr 12, 2012)

Ching He Huang really grinds my gears too in a similiar fashion.


----------



## madzone (Apr 12, 2012)

mrs quoad said:


> The couple of times we (briefly) saw her, we got the impression she was trading quiet heavily on her frontage, too. And not so much, if not not entirely, on her knowing what the fuck she's talking about.
> 
> A very lazy trawl of related Urban quotes confirms
> 
> ...


 
It's hardly rocket science that most presenters are easy on the eye though, is it? Unless they're absolute experts in their field or that annoying woman who did all those social history reality shows and dresses like she's taken acid with her HRT who seems to be all over my telly at the moment.

Alice Roberts may not be an expert in her field and she's attractive to many but she's  not selling some twee lifestyle is she? This Parisien kitchen shit is like Cath Kidston x 1000000.


----------



## sojourner (Apr 12, 2012)

Big Gunz said:


> Ching He Huang really *grinds my gears* too in a similiar fashion.


You are the first person outside of Family Guy that I've heard use that term


----------



## Big Gunz (Apr 12, 2012)

sojourner said:


> You are the first person outside of Family Guy that I've heard use that term


 
Thanks, I think?


----------



## krtek a houby (Apr 12, 2012)

Big Gunz said:


> Ching He Huang really grinds my gears too in a similiar fashion.


 
Oh she's wonderful too


----------



## Firky (Apr 12, 2012)

Ern is funny as fuck


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Apr 12, 2012)

Espresso said:


> The food looks alright and the programme looks alright. She's not inspired me to make anything of hers and I'm very suggestible when it comes to cookery programmes so alright is about the size of it.


 
Her patisserie seems better - I could be tempted by those grapefruit curd tartlet things and watching her make the choux paste a couple of weeks ago has me thinking about digging out a piping bag.

Trying to riff moules in cider as being in any way something novel is taking the piss though. As is only having a tiny amount of recipes on the BBC website imo.


----------



## Firky (Apr 12, 2012)

They're not moules, they're mussels. In France they're called moules but here in Britain we call them mussels. You don't go to the shop to buy a can of Winalot for the un chien.

Le sigh


----------



## madzone (Apr 12, 2012)

krtek a houby said:


> Oh she's wonderful too


 
It would be quicker to list the women you don't fancy tbf.


----------



## Firky (Apr 12, 2012)

Bring back Rusty Lee


----------



## N_igma (Apr 12, 2012)

Has anyone said they'd bone her yet? She'd get the dint not a bother.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Apr 12, 2012)

It's not bad, her show. A bit twee perhaps, but I've only seen it just after Saturday Kitchen (yes, yes I know) and my cynicism is at its lowest ebb about then.


----------



## Big Gunz (Apr 12, 2012)

...And Nancy Lam, real cooking for real people not good looking waifs!


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 12, 2012)

Well it has to be said I watched a couple of programmes to learn a bit about simple French cuisine, whereas I can't remember anything about Fanny Craddock except it was probably totally over the top and messed about with ...


----------



## Cid (Apr 13, 2012)

She didn't actually try to pass off mussels in cider as original did she?


----------



## contadino (Apr 13, 2012)

I watached the 1st episode last night. It might be French cooking, but it's not simple by my reckoning. Croc monsier muffins made of of flattened slices of shite white bread?! That's an insult to muffins the world over.

I quite liked the segment about the bees on the top of a building though - probably because I discovered that pesticides are banned within the city of Paris.


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Apr 13, 2012)

Cid said:


> She didn't actually try to pass off mussels in cider as original did she?


 
Not as original as such, but her cool variation. In Normandy...


----------



## Firky (Apr 16, 2012)

Kieth Floyd was great too, proper piss head.


----------



## fat Andy (Apr 16, 2012)

Mmmmm She's on again


----------



## youngian (Apr 19, 2012)

As someone mentioned her background is in fashion PR. She obviously knew all the right boxes to tick to pitch a quirky cookery show and then did a short cooking course in Paris. 

She didn't speak much French, on the show I saw, for someone living in Paris. 

Still she hasn't killed anyone and seems nice enough so good luck to her. And she seems more competent than those two chancers on the motorbikes.


----------



## purenarcotic (Apr 19, 2012)

youngian said:


> As someone mentioned her background is in fashion PR. She obviously knew all the right boxes to tick to pitch a quirky cookery show and then did a short cooking course in Paris.
> 
> She didn't speak much French, on the show I saw, for someone living in Paris.
> 
> Still she hasn't killed anyone and seems nice enough so good luck to her. And she seems more competent than those two chancers on the motorbikes.


 
Well the show is designed for an English audience.  I've seen plenty of cookery shows where even when the cook is a native of the country, they speak in English even when talking to other natives of the country.


----------



## mrs quoad (Apr 19, 2012)

I still want to know what pen she was using in the ads. To sign her signature.


----------



## ringo (Apr 19, 2012)

Work bloke just ranted at me at how good this was (and that he lusted after her). Checked a recipe on Youtube, seemed OK, quite fancied eating and cooking the meal, she seemed a fairly normal girl.

I can see why it's grist to the mill for Urbs, especially for those who haven't bothered watching it, but I can't imagine most people taking such umbrage. Good luck to her.


----------

